# Does anyone else not look at their school marks?



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I don't look at my marks since I am too self-critical and I am easily disappointed in myself. 

Everyone in my class as soon as they get there papers back from the profs they look at there marks. I can see why since the class average is 78%. I never do this. I usually wait a few days or a few weeks. Final marks have been posted and I have been feeling down about them, but I haven't even looked at my marks. I just hate upsetting myself. I don't want to go there.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I never look while I'm still in class. I usually wait a few hours, then carefully sneak a look. I'll do things like look at the back of the page where I think the mark is written, or hold my hand over half of the mark.


----------



## JEmerson (Mar 25, 2010)

I look immediately. I'm actually always anxious to get my grades from the minute I finish the assignment or test. Not anxious in a nervous sort of way, anxious in an "impatient want them now" way.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

I look straight away,but always dreading it when I've handed in something.
I try to not go upset when I get a bad mark,but its hard not blaming myself and getting mad at myself.
I try to read the comments and find out how I can do it better the next time.

If I get a good mark I'm like "what the h..?There's got to be something wrong here." Like I can't get a good mark or something.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

last friday we took our final exam for psychology. our teacher said that when everyone is finished if we wanted tostay to find out or grades for the course she will tell us. i finished the exaqm earlier than most, and waited 2 hours till she was ready to see me so i could know my grade. turns out my average came to an A minus, but she said shed round me up to an A. i keep searching for the grade to appear because i bet she will forget to round up. still not posted!!!itd be PRETTY SAD to not get an A in this classs, as i dropped my two other classes that term(gen chem 2..and precalculus) because i was failing miserably.


----------



## TurningPoint (Jan 27, 2010)

I never look. Obviously I do care, but generally, I have a good idea of what I got, and in most cases, I can calculate the grade myself. 

It's more important to me if I feel fulfilled taking the class rather than the mark.


----------



## Magical Delusional (Apr 28, 2010)

I HATE when grades come out. My final grades from last semester are probably out by now, but I'm too scared to check. I always have this battle with myself every time I get a grade for an exam or paper. Most of my grades are posted online, but the few stuff that I get handed back, I usually leave it turned over on my desk for a while, and then turn it over just to see the grade quickly. And it takes a while (usually a few days) for me to look at what I got wrong too, but usually by then I've let the grade sink in.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

It depends... when I felt like I did bad, I would hesitate to look at my grade. When I did knew I did well, I didn't stress over it. Also when grades were posted online, I would usually wait to hear the class average from the Prof. before going online and checking my grade. I usually beat the class average by 10%.

I'm glad that I graduated. I hated hearing people brag about their grades...


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

mbp86 said:


> It depends... when I felt like I did bad, I would hesitate to look at my grade. When I did knew I did well, I didn't stress over it. Also when grades were posted online, I would usually wait to hear the class average from the Prof. before going online and checking my grade. I usually beat the class average by 10%.
> 
> I'm glad that I graduated. I hated hearing people brag about their grades...


you graduated college at 23?


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

rctriplefresh5 said:


> you graduated college at 23?


Yeah, I was a part-time student for a few semesters and I changed my major which meant I took a few extra unneeded courses.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

mbp86 said:


> Yeah, I was a part-time student for a few semesters and I changed my major which meant I took a few extra unneeded courses.


23s actually earlier than i bet i will graduate..i was saying it was fairly quick.i am changing my major now..actually it sucks...


----------



## superkitty (Mar 27, 2010)

I look at the grade or mark but I don't read the comments that they leave, if there are any, unless I got a good mark.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I check my grades compulsively. I'm never good enough for myself though. If I get less than a solid A, I deem myself a failure. If I earn an A+, I feel nothing. It's still not enough somehow. :/


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I won't look at test grades for a long time if I know I did something wrong. I avoid looking at corrections or things marked wrong, too. I can't take the red ink. It hurts to see . . . although of course that means I don't read the positive comments either, since all I see is the red.


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

When I was in school, I paid very little attention to the marks I got.
...I think it was because I never really tried to do my best in most subjects; but somehow I was an honors student. It kind of pissed me off that I didn't care- and I did so well; and other people made such a big deal out of their schoolwork and tried REALLY hard, but didn't always do very well.
Teacher's treated me differently. I didn't really like it...

In college, I checked my marks when I had something handed back to me though. It felt good getting a decent mark after working hard for something.


----------



## russophile1977 (Jan 16, 2006)

I always check my marks immediately but my heart starts racing as soon as I flip over the test paper or as soon as I click on the "view grade" button, almost like I'm about to have a panic attack. But then I see the grade, see that I did well and immediately calm down. I definitely get more anxious about my grades than I should be though.


----------



## Popezilla (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't do it simply because it would create anxiety like the above poster was describing. One quarter I went to see my academic advisor to sign up for classes (about a month and a half later than everyone else) and she told me I did well the last quarter. I was kind of shocked because I hadn't looked at my grades once and expect failure nowadays because I like to not show up so often. It makes my life easier not worrying, though I'm almost getting too good at not caring.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

pita said:


> I'll do things like look at the back of the page where I think the mark is written, or hold my hand over* half of the mark*.


:lol

I used to worry about grades and not check them but now it's mostly email and facebook that I avoid.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

yes I got the same "mini panic attack" right when I click the view grade button. Luckily i did very well in this final semester. Got A,A-,A-, B+

Now I graduate yayyy


----------

